# Help!!! Are blackberries ok for dogs??



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Have just noticed we have got blackberries growing on the hedge at the bottom of the garden and Alfie has just come running in with one in his mouth, which he has eaten before I could get it out of his mouth (he now has a very red tongue!)

Are these ok for dogs to eat?? He's only 16 weeks old and I've no idea how many more he will have eaten.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Didn't know the answer to this one but a quick google has come up with the fact that they are not harmful to dogs but that they may cause constipation if he eats too many - oh, and he may have purple poo for a while! :wink5:


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Purple poo, eh! Fun!

Thanks for that, I didn't think to google it!


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Ohhh blackberries....my boy loves them.
Picks his own and was very disapointed when the season ended last year!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

mine love them!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

When we go blackberry picking in the autumn Drym always comes with us - he picks his own off the bush and eats them, the look on his face is bliss, he also does this to my raspberries and strawberries lol and he loves them -  

he has been doing this for 11 years and never come to any harm so don't worry hun I am sure your baby will be fine - x x


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Bella loves her blackberries and raspberries - she always manages to sneek a few even though she knows she isn't allowed!


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

2 of my Bernese love to 'pick' blackberries and I have always let all the dogs have them. Always been fine.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine doesn't like raspberries, strawberries or blackberries (unless in a crumble with cream) but has raided the pea crop!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

One of my past dogs loved them! never harmed her at all.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine have never eaten blackberries but they love strawberries. We used to heve them growing in a tub on the wall to high for them to reach but unfortunately not too high for William to reach. He would stand on his back legs pick them and drop them on the floor for the whippets. He never ate them himself though he didn't like them.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

My little lad managed to get in the veg part of the garden and helped himself to some strawberries, he loved them hmy:
and they didnt seem to do him any harm.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

I had a samoyed who loved melon but not apple or celery. Remember tho no grapes or raisins!


----------



## stevecov (Jul 8, 2009)

When I read the title I thought you meant the phone blackberry


----------



## animakilos (5 mo ago)

Buggles said:


> Have just noticed we have got blackberries growing on the hedge at the bottom of the garden and Alfie has just come running in with one in his mouth, which he has eaten before I could get it out of his mouth (he now has a very red tongue!)
> 
> Are these ok for dogs to eat?? He's only 16 weeks old and I've no idea how many more he will have eaten.


I guess it's okay for him to eat it in too many small movies.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

My (greedy) Lab used to pick her own, out on walks. There were never any effects from it.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Ours love them too. Most pick their own but we pick at the same time, we give those that they cannot reach and feed them to the waiting mouths. They have had absolutely loads this year and poos are full of the little seeds, certainly no signs of constipation.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

My old girl Gracie used to love eating the blackberries from the bramble bushes in our overgrown mess of a garden. She’d be like a giraffe grazing from a tree. I always think of her at this time of year. 
As long as they’re not eating them in huge quantities it should be fine.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Another zombie thread with a weird post revival. 
But in answer to the question, yes, blackberries are fine, my little 10 pound mutt eats them right off the plant


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

All my goldens have loved to eat blackberries and happily help themselves when out on walks at this time of year. My first one also enjoyed bilberries which are tiny cousins of blueberries @O2.0. And it they find any raspberries or strawberries then they are in heaven.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Siskin said:


> All my goldens have loved to eat blackberries and happily help themselves when out on walks at this time of year. My first one also enjoyed bilberries which are tiny cousins of blueberries @O2.0. And it they find any raspberries or strawberries then they are in heaven.


I've had to put fences up around my blueberry bushes to stop Nell helping herself to them; the other dogs have never bothered.


----------

